# iPad lequel choisir?



## myzt (15 Août 2016)

Hello, j'ai besoin d'avis pour un éventuel achat d'un iPad, je tourne actuellement sur un Z3 Tablette sous Android, très bonne tablette très légère, grosse autonomie mais deux reproches, incapable de transcoder correctement du MKV ~1080p/x264 et Android sur tablette, voilà quoi, autant sur l'OS, j'ai pas grand chose à dire mais les applis ont des bugs assez souvent, les applis sont nettement moins bien optimisées que sur smartphone, c'est difficile par exemple pour le web avec le format mais aussi le gyroscopie sur Android qui est vraiment à la traine (en gros ma tablette bascule beaucoup trop souvent en portrait/paysage à sa guise, c'est beaucoup trop sensible)
Je vise donc un iPad plus puissant que ma tablette actuelle pour le transcodage/streaming depuis un NAS
J'ai fait les tests, ça freeze/lag sur ma tablette Z3 Tablet et ras sur mon iPhone SE donc le soc de l'iPhone est donc plus puissant que sur ma tablette
à moins que ça ne vienne d'un bug des apps/lecteurs, je ne sais pas si une tablette/smartphone peut transcoder facilement du 1080p/x264
Mon usage, un peu de surf, beaucoup de vidéos donc du streaming via le NAS en DLNA...
Je suis un peu perdu, je ne sais pas si je vais gagner au change avec un iPad (j'apprécie iOS),
Plusieurs questions sur l'iPad:
- Est-ce une bonne tablette pour regarder des vidéos/youtube (usage principale)?
Les bandes noires m'effraient un petit peu
- Mon choix m'oriente vers le Mini car ma tablette actuelle est de 8,4 pouces actuellement, cependant je ne sais pas si c'est pas mieux de prendre un iPad Air 2/Pro de 9,7 pouces?


Merci


----------



## Alias (4 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement, je trouve que la taille idéale est 9,7" pour un iPad : ni trop grand ni trop petit, il est très bien proportionné. De plus, en version Pro, tu as accès au Pencil qui est vraiment très bien et même au clavier. De quoi upgradé ton iPad au fur et à mesure. Je suis très content du mien et ses qualités sont solides : puissance, écran, son, photos. Un bon cru !


----------



## lineakd (5 Septembre 2016)

@myzt, transcodé sur une tablette et un smartphone??? 

Si tu veux lire des vidéos qui sont sur ton nas avec une app de l'iPad. Ça va dépendre de ta vidéo, de ton nas, de ton réseau, de l'app que tu te sers pour la lecture du fichier ainsi que l'iPad que tu veux utiliser.

Ne pas oublié que le .mkv n'est pas un codec mais un conteneur donc tu peux y trouver de multiples codecs vidéos et audio.

Pour les bandes noires ou YouTube, il suffit d'aller en magasin (Apple Store, Fnac, Darty ou autres) pour tester directement.


----------



## myzt (7 Septembre 2016)

Merci et niveau taille, vous prendriez quoi? iPad Air 2 ou Mini 4?
Stockage, 16 ou 64 sachant que je stocke rien, tout est sur mon NAS
J'ai peur que même avec mon usage (streaming), 16 go c'est juste


----------



## lineakd (7 Septembre 2016)

@myzt, le 9,7" mais c'est un choix très personnel. 
Le 64 go comme ça tu n'auras pas de problème de mise en mémoire pendant un streaming.


----------



## myzt (7 Septembre 2016)

Tu peux le tenir d'une seule main?
Je l'utilise avant de me coucher, regarder une série TV, surf, un peu de lecture...
Si l'iPad Air 2 ajoute une plus value dans ce sens en terme d'affichage/confort, je le prends


----------



## lineakd (8 Septembre 2016)

@myzt, ça va dépendre de la taille de ta main.
Il faut tu ailles les tester en boutiques surtout qu'après la keynote les prix ont baissés que soit en boutique ou dans le refurb d'apple.
Dis-toi qu'il est possible qu'apple fasse une autre keynote le 22 septembre ou début octobre pour l'annonce des nouveaux ipads pro ou du mini de 2016. Ce n'est qu'une supposition très personnelle.


----------



## myzt (8 Septembre 2016)

J'ai testé en boutique sauf que c'est collé à la borne, pas facile d'évaluer la prise en main et le poids
Je vais zapper les nouveaux iPad, trop chers pour moi à moins que mon usage évolue (le Pencil m'intrigue)
J'utilise rarement la tablette en dehors du canapé/lit, à priori, je m'oriente vers l'Air 2,


----------



## lineakd (8 Septembre 2016)

@myzt, j'ai ceci sur la table de chevet.


----------

